# alge build up



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I recently got rid of a common pleco due to only having a 29 gallon tank and knowing it would get to big. I went out and bought a rubberlip pleco and now my tank is starting to turn really green. I never had this problem with the common pleco, he was really good at keeping my tank clean all the time. Is there anything that I can do, or can I add another rubberlip to help him out? Im thinking about trying snails again, I got rid of the trouble maker that picked on the last snails I had in the tank


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

NM rubberlip just died from ick, have been treating it for 3 days and I lost.......Damn Im losing alot of fish


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Something has to cause the algae, the solution is resolving whatever is out of balance. Can you give us more info on your tank: is there a tank light, what kind and wattage, and how long is it on daily; are there any live plants, and if yes, how many? And what is the algae? Here's a link to info with photos to help you decide: PG: Algae - An Overview - PlantGeek.net

Byron.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes there is a light, not sure what kind or wattage and what not. It came with the tank and doesnt say on the housing. Its in a power compact housing if that helps. It has two bulbs inside but only one works. Its also has a "moon light" that is on when the regular light is not. The light is on12-14 hours a day. I get up at 10ish and turn it on and it goes off at 2am when i go to bed.


No I have no live plants, cichlid tank. Looking at that site Im not really sure what kind of algae, it comes off really easy, but kinda looks like that spot algae.

Didnt have any problems with algae with my common pleaco.


----------



## yhbae (Sep 9, 2009)

As a starter, you may want to reduce # of hours a day. Do you have a nitrate test kit? How much water do you change and how often?

Where are those algaes found?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

please have a read on all of these posts. 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/what-relationship-between-nitrate-algae-30605/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/who-here-thinks-high-nutrient-levels-30583/


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well from reading those posts sounds like I need to work on my nitrates. I have noticed they were a little higher then normal when I last tested.

I usually change about 20-30 percent water ever 2 weeks


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

in my tank i do a 25% change every week,....some one may rec doing daily PWC untill values are back to normal (dont do it untill someone with more exp. then me reccomeds) if you dont mind could you post your last couple readings and when they were done??? unfortunatly plecos arent the BEST algea eaters...mine usually plasters himself to one of my plants or vegitable i have put in there he rarely is on the glass. i know there are some other fish that are primarly algea eaters like the ottos but they thrive on a mostly algea diet so one the algea is gone they will slowly starve...they do not acclimate well to a supplimented diet from what i understand


----------



## Jack Middleton (Oct 13, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> Well from reading those posts sounds like I need to work on my nitrates. I have noticed they were a little higher then normal when I last tested.
> 
> I usually change about 20-30 percent water ever 2 weeks


Nitrates aren't causing the algae and they never will.

Does the tank contain plants?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> Yes there is a light, not sure what kind or wattage and what not. It came with the tank and doesnt say on the housing. Its in a power compact housing if that helps. It has two bulbs inside but only one works. Its also has a "moon light" that is on when the regular light is not. The light is on12-14 hours a day. I get up at 10ish and turn it on and it goes off at 2am when i go to bed.
> 
> 
> No I have no live plants, cichlid tank. Looking at that site Im not really sure what kind of algae, it comes off really easy, but kinda looks like that spot algae.
> ...


This is quite straightforward. You have light plus nutrients, and with no live plants, algae will appear and use the nutrients in the presence of the light and multiply. Your pleco appears to have been keeping it under control. All sounds perfectly normal and natural.

A good algae fish that will survive with your cichlids would probably handle things, one of the small plecos. Also, reducing the light significantly would help; without plants the only reason for a light is for you to observe the fish, as fish don't need light per say. I would also eliminate the moon light at night. Fish (and plants if you had them) need a period of total darkness. Ten hours is suggested.

And a comment on partial water changes, as noted in subsequent posts, these should be every week, with 40-50% changed. As someone mentioned, nitrates themselves do not cause algae, but they are indicative of what does--nutrients. A weekly pwc will help handle this by reducing nitrates which means reducing some of the nutrients the algae needs. It is also healthier for the fish. There is an excellent article on this in the November issue of TFH. The toxins that rapidly accumulate in an aquarium, especially with larger fish, cannot be removed by any filter, only a pwc can do this. A significant weekly pwc is the best thing an aquarist can do for any aquarium without plants.

Byron.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

alright then I will start doing the water changes every sunday(just got done doing a 40-50% change), also added some chem that remove's all the bad stuff. ALso just got my wet/dry running, I know that wont help with the algae but it makes me feel good LOL.

Now I have to go and find another rubberlip or some other small pleco. Im also thinking of some snails


----------



## yhbae (Sep 9, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> alright then I will start doing the water changes every sunday(just got done doing a 40-50% change), also added some chem that remove's all the bad stuff. ALso just got my wet/dry running, I know that wont help with the algae but it makes me feel good LOL.
> 
> Now I have to go and find another rubberlip or some other small pleco. Im also thinking of some snails


I realize recommending live stocks does not solve problems but it will help you keep algae levels down if you have other factors properly countered.

If you want small pleco, you can look into bristlenose pleco. Other species good for different types of algaes include Amano Shrimps, Nerite Snails and SAE. There will be others but I am happiest with these so far.


----------



## Jack Middleton (Oct 13, 2009)

adding live stock to counter algae doesn't solve the cause which is why I don't recommend it, your better off fighting the cause.

Please can you get a picture of the algae?

Most likely causes:
Unstable CO2
Poor flow
High levels of feces detritus and urine etc, which are rotting into ammonia and causing the algae.
Excessive light


----------



## yhbae (Sep 9, 2009)

Jack Middleton said:


> adding live stock to counter algae doesn't solve the cause which is why I don't recommend it, your better off fighting the cause.



This really is very true. I remember the first time when I had an algae problem (especially the hair algae type) no live stocks would fix this problem. I tried at least 10 different species. At the end, I had to do a blackout for 3 days then reduced both the intensity and the duration of the light by a significant margin. Algae issue never showed up again. In my case, water parameters were fine at that time. The tricky thing is, every tank is different so you really need to see individual tank to see why algae is causing issues.

So, live stocks can eat _some_ algae, but if you have other factors that produce more algae, this will not be a solution.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

When i did the water change today I clean up everything so its gone for now. 

As of right now I dont have anything to eat algae at this moment, Ill have to check tomorrow with my LFS about getting a bristtlenose for me


----------



## Jack Middleton (Oct 13, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> When i did the water change today I clean up everything so its gone for now.
> 
> As of right now I dont have anything to eat algae at this moment, Ill have to check tomorrow with my LFS about getting a bristtlenose for me


One favourite quote from a friend of mine, "plecos are for life, not just for algae" and it couldn't be more true.
Combating the cause is a better solution


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I know it wont solve the issue. I am cutting back the light time, Im going to do more water change's and change more of the water when I do it.


----------

